# login-abfrage



## TheKing (17. Aug 2009)

Hallo. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich mit jdbc benutzername und passwort (aus mysql db) mit den eingegebenen daten(vom benutzer) vergleichen kann? Ich hab es probiert, aber es klappt nicht sehr gut...:



```
try {
            
            psw = sc.stmt.execute("SELECT user, pass FROM jb WHERE user = '" + l1.getText() + "' AND pass = '" + l2.getText() + "'");

        } catch (SQLException ex) {
            System.out.println("Die eingegebenen Daten sind falsch!");
       }

        if (psw) {
            System.out.println("...");
        } else if (!psw) {
            System.out.println("...");
        }
```


----------



## sparrow (17. Aug 2009)

Häh?


```
ResultSet rs = sc.stmt.execute("SELECT count(*) AS anzahl FROM jb WHERE user = '" + l1.getText() + "' AND pass = '" + l2.getText() + "'");

rs.next();
if (rs.getInteger("anzahl") > 0) {
  System.out.println("Gefunden");
}
```


----------



## musiKk (17. Aug 2009)

Für sowas nur prepared Statements nutzen. Mit dem bekannten [c]' or 1=1 --[/c] als Namen ist der Login umgangen.


----------

